# Ebike for hunting



## dchester (Nov 18, 2005)

A friend is shopping as hes an avid bow hunter. Anyone have experience with one and hunting? Thoughts? I wonder if its even practical.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

dchester said:


> A friend is shopping as hes an avid bow hunter. Anyone have experience with one and hunting? Thoughts? I wonder if its even practical.


The question(s) that follows is what kind of bow hunting? Flat land or the mountains? Roads, trails, XC, snow or sand?

For upland game an e-bike would probably work nicely; for bigger stuff like deer probably not. Maybe with a cargo-style fat bike with a big system but "legal" e-bikes will be lacking in power.

I'm gaining some experience with a 1.9kW "plus" bike hauling trail-work tools in a BOB trailer on some fairly steep single-track and while it has plenty of power it becomes a handful maneuvering uphill when the grade approaches 20%. Hard to keep the front wheel on the ground when the trailer is loaded to the max. If I can stay on the pedals and keep my weight forward it's manageable but once I have to put a foot down (and my butt back on the seat) like on a steep and sharp climbing turn all hell breaks loose.

I guess it could haul a small dressed out deer DH or level but uphill steeps would be problematic.

I haven't taken many photos yet but on this trip I've got a gas-powered winch, 200' line, logging chain, snatch block and several slings in the trailer plus about 20 lbs on my back:


----------



## dchester (Nov 18, 2005)

Moe Ped said:


> The question(s) that follows is what kind of bow hunting? Flat land or the mountains? Roads, trails, XC, snow or sand?
> 
> For upland game an e-bike would probably work nicely; for bigger stuff like deer probably not. Maybe with a cargo-style fat bike with a big system but "legal" e-bikes will be lacking in power.
> 
> I'm gaining some experience with a 1.9kW "plus" bike hauling trail-work tools in a BOB trailer on some fairly steep single-track...


He is an elk and deer hunter, does mostly mountainous hunts but he woukd be willing to go more flat if it means he could use the bike more. He is not a mtn biker but is interested in an ebike. We were looking at Quiet Kat and i saw a Felt that looked capable. Limited range and load may be an issue. I think a trailer would be key. Ive also recommended a Yamaha TW200 which is a popular hunting moto.

Great info! Anything else you got is also appreciated!


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

dchester said:


> He is an elk and deer hunter, does mostly mountainous hunts but he woukd be willing to go more flat if it means he could use the bike more. He is not a mtn biker but is interested in an ebike. We were looking at Quiet Kat and i saw a Felt that looked capable. Limited range and load may be an issue. I think a trailer would be key. Ive also recommended a Yamaha TW200 which is a popular hunting moto.
> 
> Great info! Anything else you got is also appreciated!


A couple more comments; e-bikes are high in the "coolness" department and are (mostly) nice and quiet but a conventional moto will have much more "bang for the buck" (ha-ha) especially in the range department. The range for a $3 gallon of gas is about the same as $3000 worth of batteries. (of course the batteries can be re-used)

I can see e-bikes being used for scouting but once the goal becomes bagging something then a gas rig makes more sense IMHO. Or hunt with an e-bike partner so that one stays with the game and the other retrieves an ATV or whatever for transport back.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I've seen threads elsewhere where people use them just for transport to and from their stand or where they want to go, not for hauling their kill back out. They seem like they're a decent idea for that. My strategy hunting elk is to get into places where the hunters on quads push game and only your feet or a horse would get you there.


----------



## dchester (Nov 18, 2005)

Harryman said:


> I've seen threads elsewhere where people use them just for transport to and from their stand or where they want to go, not for hauling their kill back out. They seem like they're a decent idea for that. My strategy hunting elk is to get into places where the hunters on quads push game and only your feet or a horse would get you there.


 I think hes simply trying to add another fun component to hunting. If he could motor in quickly and quietly thats a bonus.


----------

